# Calais to Malaga avoiding toll roads - any problems?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
We are planning to say to TomTom "Take us to malaga avoiding toll roads". This gives a route that appears to be virtualy the same as the google route GOOGLE ROUTE HERE

Does anyone see any problems with this? Any known expierence that says "if you avoid the toll XXXXX" then the route is over goat-track 

If not we'll put our faith in TomTom and the latest maps!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Due to our previous "Goat Track" experiences. We always check the TT route on a map before setting off, Especially in France.

We had some pretty scary moments on what can only be very loosely described as roads....1st gear hills with the Hymer nearly hanging off both sides. We had checked the original TT route, only for it to have changed once we set off. It would be a good idea to write down the road numbers and way points to be on the safe side.

Bon voyage

Doug


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Map is better*

Personally, I would buy a map and then you can plan your route and see where you are going to go to and what is near by. No surprises that way.
I have never owned or needed a sat nav


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
From Bordeaux onwards you are Toll free untill you get near Bayone and I would advise use tolls untill Santander as it can be very slow on the old coast road.After Santander ask Tom Tom to take you on non toll roads should have a reasonible fast trip as non toll roads in Spain on the main routes are very good.
Cant help you to much before Bordeaux as I use tolls roads about 100+euros to get to the border from Calais expensive but quick 120/130kph all the way.
Colin Frier


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Calais to Bayonne toll free, we used it when doing removals. Calais,Rouen, Dreux, Chartres, Tours, Poitiers, Angouleme, Bordeaux, Bayonne. going through Bordeaux our tom tom was trying to take us through the city but keepon the motorway. I dont know why you would go to Santander before heading for Madrid then Malaga In Spain we always went to Alicante but Im would look to going to Bilbao, Madrid the head for Malaga
Waz


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You didn't say when you were planning to go but if it's anytime between now and the end of March it's possible to get caught in bad weather (I mean snow) around Burgos and north of Madrid and Granada can catch a fair amount as well. We have been stranded near Burgos in deep snow after the police took us off - numerous vehicles upside down on the side of the motorway - despite a snow plough on every motorway section. On the other hand you can have clear blue skies and nice warm temperatures.

The route down the east coast to Alicante will not have the same problems.

 
Keith


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Superk said:


> You didn't say when you were planning to go but if it's anytime between now and the end of March it's possible to get caught in bad weather (I mean snow) around Burgos and north of Madrid and Granada can catch a fair amount as well. We have been stranded near Burgos in deep snow after the police took us off - numerous vehicles upside down on the side of the motorway - despite a snow plough on every motorway section. On the other hand you can have clear blue skies and nice warm temperatures.
> 
> The route down the east coast to Alicante will not have the same problems.
> 
> ...


I used to travel with a truck to Madrid abour 3 trips per month and yes, you can get snow, but you would have to be unlucky. Usually the roads are clear.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers all.
We are aware TomTom is a tool and not to follow blindly, but have to say, our recent 2,500 mile trip TomTom selected perfect roads.
We want to go via Madrid as we'll be popping in hopefully if we have time.,
Leaving next week, thanks for tip re: Snow. 

Sanander isn't on the route.

We'll be in no hurry - have a week to get to Malaga 

Whilst we trust TomTom, we do check its route on Autoroute as a rough guide to make sure its on decent roads. 

Bottom line I guess is: don't worry too much


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> Cheers all.
> We are aware TomTom is a tool and not to follow blindly, but have to say, our recent 2,500 mile trip TomTom selected perfect roads.
> We want to go via Madrid as we'll be popping in hopefully if we have time.,
> Leaving next week, thanks for tip re: Snow.
> ...


If you want to go a better way, go via Pampalona.
When you go through the border turn off within 100 meters and go up the N121A to Pampalona, 
Then the N 121 to Tafalla and at Alfaro turn onto the C101 to Agreda, then Almenar, then Almazan. At Almazan you get onto the N111 to Medinaceli.
At Medinaceli you turn onto the N2 to Madrid
This is a much nicer road then going down the Ni from Vitoria via Burgos to Madrid and it is better on fuel as you are not going up and down all the time, just one big climb at the start.
Many good restaraunts with good overnight parking. The C101 is a very good road that trucks can run on at 56 mph. (not legaly) Enjoy


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

As far as France is concerned, I have just come back from S W area with border to Spain and asked a French friend who lives down there are freqently uses the roads to come back to UK for travel advice and cheapest/ quickest route and went down and back via Le Havre ,Caen, Rennes, Nantes and Bordeaux. Much of this is toll free but dual carriageway equivalent in standard to UK motorways. There is a toll bridge at Le Havre and toll between Nantes and Bordeaux but not too expensive for ease of travel south and north.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We are using the same route (leaving 4th Dec.) as far as the Spanish border but then head off toward Pamplona and Zaragozo (campsite reveiw here), then through Teruel and across the N225 skirting Sagunto back to Benicasim.

We will jump onto the m/way to cross Tours as its only a few €s but saves the hassle of driving through the city and will do the same at Poitiers j28-j30 for the same reason, and the many Rond points crossing the city ring road

Like Grath and others have said depending on when you are travelling you may get snow around Burgos and Somosierra but the road will be closed by the police if the conditions are too dangerous. 

We will use the m/way from Calais to Rouen as its gets you a good start and is not expensive then stay overnight on the Aire at Quia Jean Moulin, from there use the national routes.

Be very careful of the radar traps/camera's south of Bordeaux if you are over 3500kgs. they are marked and they ALL work.

Have a safe trip.

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

duds said:


> As far as France is concerned, I have just come back from S W area with border to Spain and asked a French friend who lives down there are freqently uses the roads to come back to UK for travel advice and cheapest/ quickest route and went down and back via Le Havre ,Caen, Rennes, Nantes and Bordeaux. Much of this is toll free but dual carriageway equivalent in standard to UK motorways. There is a toll bridge at Le Havre and toll between Nantes and Bordeaux but not too expensive for ease of travel south and north.


There are quite a few good routes down through France and one of them is the one that you mention and there is most definitely no need to use Autoroutes (Paege) .
The RN roads are just as quick and shorter


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

quote
" The RN roads are just as quick and shorter " ......... .... No way


----------

